# port douglas vs Gold coast



## edu (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I am moving to AUS next year and I am trying to decide wich is my best choice location wise.
I have been offered a commission based job in sales either in P.Douglas or Gold Coast. 
Not sure wich one to take! I visited both places (09') and I w'd choose Gold Coast cause I imagine there are more jobs opportunities in case I want a change and also mucho more things to do for us and the children...
The main reason I am doubting this much is beacause my father in law can offer us (for a while) accomodations in his big house in Port Douglas and at least to start figuring out incomes in a new job and outcomes in a new country gives me some peace of mind.
What do you think? 
Thanks again!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Go for the free accommodation in port Douglas cause accommodation in Gold Coast in expensive and commission only jobs are everywhere


----------



## edu (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for your answer, makes sense!


----------



## waitingwaiting (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it depends on the lifestyle you like as well. Port Douglas is a whole lot smaller (in area and population) than the Gold Coast, though both are tourist areas. Also the climate is different with a definate wet season in Port Douglas, both have their plus and minus points.


----------

